# How far could you walk/hike if you HAD TO?



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

DH and I went on a hike today, covering 6.8 miles. We hadn't intended to hike that far, but both of us wanted to get to a specific "destination." It was during this walk, I began to contemplate...just how far could we both walk/hike if we really had to push ourselves? Eight years ago, we covered 23 miles in one day, and the terrain was varied, some very challenging. Right now, I know I can cover at least 10 miles, but feel that isn't enough! So, I am going to increase my fitness level, so I can keep up with DH (he can hike 15 miles in a day). If a situation warranted it, I want to prepared.

Often, we hear stories of someone getting injured, requiring another to hike for help... 

How far could you walk/hike if you HAD TO?


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Not sure with my current dogs as only the 8 year old is draft trained but 4 years ago when I had three draft trained dogs to pull our MOLLEs and wagon, with me on a crutch and no hills to climb I could cover about a half mile or so between rest periods and about a mile a day according to my pace beads.

Although I am draft training my new dog, still relying on a crutch but losing strength in my good arm I figure my walk for survival days are over and my main hope is that I can load the dogs, snow sled harnesses and MOLLE cart into my Humvee for a run to my nearest line shack AO to decide where to go from there.

Currently the only MOLLE cart drill my dogs get is if I hitch them to the cart to walk the 300 yards to one of our fishing ponds with my tackle box , creel bucket stool, snake shotgun, CB radio with 10 mile firestick portable base antenna and lunch cooler but the two year old is drafting good as the inside dog.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Depends on how hot it is. If it is high 90s or triple digits (we get to 115 here), not far at all. In cooler temps and not too heavy a load, and alone about 4-5 miles without pushing too hard. With DD, I'd be doing extremely well to get the 1/4 mile to the road with her wheelchair. She can walk a little, but it will be hard to even get her to walk far enough uphill to get out of the sand and where the ground is firm enough to use the chair. If we had to bug out in a hurry, we'd be in really bad trouble. If we were away from home and had no transport, we wouldn't GET home. I never go anywhere without her.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Depends if I have to pack the 3 yr old or not. I have to admit, that really slows me down. You know what's weird, though? I've never, ever kept track of how long a hike was. I used to do a lot of hiking before kids and I just went. I've never even thought of looking at how far I went. I should do that sometime.


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

I can walk a 12-13 minute mile at a normal pace, that would give me 4 miles plus per hour. I've walked most of my life and my endurance, even now in my early 60s is still pretty decent. DH and I regularly hike the hills and ravines on our property, cycle to keep in shape and on occasions cross country jog. I think terrain and general fitness will vary from person to person.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Cyngbaeld said:


> Depends on how hot it is. If it is high 90s or triple digits (we get to 115 here), not far at all. In cooler temps and not too heavy a load, and alone about 4-5 miles without pushing too hard. With DD, I'd be doing extremely well to get the 1/4 mile to the road with her wheelchair. She can walk a little, but it will be hard to even get her to walk far enough uphill to get out of the sand and where the ground is firm enough to use the chair. If we had to bug out in a hurry, we'd be in really bad trouble. If we were away from home and had no transport, we wouldn't GET home. I never go anywhere without her.


If your survival depends on it, walk at night instead of the day. It's a lot cooler, but there are other special advantages and disadvantages to operating at night beyond just the temperature.

You're a lot less likely to be seen, but you're also a lot less likely to see someone who is lying in wait for you. There would have to be a heavy dependence on other senses besides sight.

You also run the risk of getting lost more easily at night. 

I remember going through multiple E&E exercises when I was in the service, and they all had a universal component to them ... there was a whole lot more waiting than there was moving. You generally had to go from point A to point B without being caught and captured, and you would often spend hours just hiding in the bushes and waiting for your opportunity to cross a road. Making 2 miles in a 12 hour period was considered a good day under those conditions. 

OPFOR would generally cluster along lines of travel and wait for you. A bridge would turn into this long "Mexican standoff" where you would hide and watch for them and they would hide and watch for you. I would generally wait until it got dark, or until they sat down to eat and then make a break for it.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

We plan to bug in, but have a plan in place to bug out if needed. We've mapped out a location we'd try to get to, with 6-8 miles per day taking us 2-3 days to get there. We're familiar enough with the route to travel at night, although we'd try to do it early in the morning when there's light to see.

Our daughter is at college about 25 miles away (well, she's home for the summer right now), and the other one is going this fall to a college 60 miles away. We have a route planned for the closer daughter, where she would head out towards home and one of us would walk to meet her. Her BOB would allow her three days of food, a little water with her and a Lifestraw, and other supplies, and she's comfortable enough with the route to walk it at night if needed. She can't have a firearm at school, so she'd have to be very careful walking alone, but she's good at hiding and using the woods and natural features to conceal herself. 

We're still working on what we'd do for the other daughter. I'm not sure she could walk home, based on her skills and personality. I've set her up with a college BOB, but I don't feel the same sense of comfort I did with the first daughter.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Ernie said:


> If your survival depends on it, walk at night instead of the day. It's a lot cooler, but there are other special advantages and disadvantages to operating at night beyond just the temperature.
> 
> You're a lot less likely to be seen, but you're also a lot less likely to see someone who is lying in wait for you. There would have to be a heavy dependence on other senses besides sight.
> 
> ...


I'm nearly completely nightblind and always have been. Traveling at night would be a disaster even if dd wasn't with me. I would probably try to travel in the early morning as soon as I could see. Won't get far with a twisted ankle or busted leg or if I stepped on a poisonous snake.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Depends. If I can move at my own pace and there is no reason why I have to get somewhere far away in a short amount of time, there is no problem. If I am required to hurry, it could get pretty tiring.

I've done 25 miles in a day on foot in a single day. Would not like to repeat that too often. 

If there would be stopping off places along the way, places for food / water, that would make the trip of even hundreds of miles doable. The circumstances dictate a lot.

I would tend to think that if possible, the early morning, just after light and then again in the later part of the afternoon until nearly dark would be the ideal times to walk, leaving a hole in the hottest part of the day to find an out of the way places in a cool woods or by a stream to rest a few hours, eat if you have food, and rehydrate.


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

Mostly it would depend on the terrain (cleared trails vs dense forest) at least in this part of the country as well as the right footwear.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Win07_351 said:


> Mostly it would depend on the terrain (cleared trails vs dense forest) at least in this part of the country as well as the right footwear.


My DD walked 13 mile trail in afternoon with her cousin in Chuck Taylor's and has the blisters to prove it!
Good shoes/boots/hikers.....make a huge difference.

I could walk for daylight hours....not sure how long with how much weight on my back....also it depends on who is in my group...my youngest DD is a whiner so she would SLOW me down....and she is the type of person with one speed IF she feels like cooperating:help:


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

are you just walking or carrying a 20-40 pack on your back? Big difference


----------



## shannsmom (Jul 28, 2009)

Three years ago, I used to walk 10 miles a day 3-5 days a week. Now, if I walk 3 I am fussing about it. I can do more, but am not happy about it! And if DD and DH were with me, there's no telling, I walk better alone without listening to other people fussing. And if I had to carry more than 15 pounds, it would greatly cut my endurance. I most definitely need to get in better shape!

ETA: Okay, now I'm thinking about it, and if the terrain were uneven, all bets are off. Last year I broke 1 ankle and on a separate occasion severely sprained both, so I'm not sure they would not twist super easily.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I thought about this thread as we went for a hike today. We used to hike a lot, but with a leg injury last year, old dogs, life getting in the way.....for the past 6 months 'hiking' has been walking the dogs 30 to 60 minutes along pretty mellow trails.

Today was unseasonably cool, so I thought "great, we can go up to the Rogue/Umpqua Divide before it gets hot". That was old me thinking. Even with a shortcut, it's over 2 miles straight up. I was breathing hard and sweating! A storm blew in and hailed and rained on us as we sat at the top eating lunch. We had lots of clothes with us and needed them all, if we hadn't we would have been very cold. If I'd had jeans on or a cotton t-shirt I would have been very cold and probably a lot of chafing from jeans. I kept thinking that your clothing and good shoes/boots and socks make all the difference in the world and will really impact how far you can go and slow you down once you get blisters, then infections. And no boots are perfect day after day. 

Oh, and I had a pack that weighed not even 10 lbs, and I could feel it!

I'm now on the sofa with a blanket on me and a fire going trying to get warm!


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Right now, about 500 yards, up from 100 yards about 3 months ago. PAD (peripheral arterial disease) started on me about 3 years ago. Medication is supposedly helping grow the veins/arteries larger, but shortly I'll be opting for stents to open up the main plumbing.

If I'm home in a SHTF situation I'm golden. If I'm away without transportation, well.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Yes, I can carry weight on my back and hike varying terrain. When I am in "hiking shape," which will be very soon, I can go on the strenuous hikes (switchback trail hiking). Yes, good shoes are detrimental. Beach hiking is an excellent way to get in shape for more strenuous hikes. There is a 2 mile loop, which I will be doing shortly, right off our driveway. The ascent is steep, too. My goal is to hike 6 days/week. Since I work by appointment, this is realistic. With the right gear, I can hike in almost any weather here, too. Lately, I miss the "old days of hiking" when I covered 20+ miles/week all year around. One day, I would cover 6 miles, and the other days varied, with one day off per week. I'd like to get back to that!

We like to go camping and on hiking trips. That makes it mandatory we are in shape for it. if something were to happen, as I wrote, the other could hike for help. DH is the one who carries the pack as he thinks it silly for me to. If I were hurt, he told me that he would never leave me, as he could indeed carry me. He is still working physically every day, does a lot of lifting with his work, and is turning 58 in July. I am 50, but really glad I can still go on hikes. Anything can happen as we age...


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Slightly off topic but thought you all might like a few pics from the hike that did me in. Usually you'd see magnificent snow capped mountains in the distance, but it was a little too cloudy. You can see the trail in the distance along the crest. The succulents were very cool growing in the inhospitable rock. Trails starts at 3,750 feet and the top is at 5,350 feet.

Not sure why they're thumbnails and not pix. Oh well.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

lorichristie said:


> I am 50...


You are SO not fifty!!


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

mpillow said:


> My DD walked 13 mile trail in afternoon with her cousin in Chuck Taylor's and has the blisters to prove it!
> Good shoes/boots/hikers.....make a huge difference.
> 
> I could walk for daylight hours....not sure how long with how much weight on my back....also it depends on who is in my group...my youngest DD is a whiner so she would SLOW me down....and she is the type of person with one speed IF she feels like cooperating:help:


It's always good to pack some foot powder if you're going on a long hike. Helps prevent blisters. 

Good shoes are a must. I'd never hike in sneakers because there is no protection for your ankles.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Ernie said:


> You are SO not fifty!!


 Wish I could run with that, but :hysterical: Oh, yes, and I can still run, but would only do that to save my life or someone else's. I have always enjoyed walking and do so quickly. But I will leave jogging and running to others...


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

It depends on how long I had to hike for. Our kids currently live about 85 miles away. If I "had" to, it may take me two days, but I would do it. I'm not in as good of shape as I was ten years ago, but I'm working on getting back into shape. Of course, my terrain isn't anything like yours....


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Depends on how much Aleve I have in my system and the amount of water I am carrying. But truthfully, anyone who expects me to get help quickly and bring it back will be feeding the buzzards before I reach help.


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

Also good to carry a sturdy walking stick. It helps to steady your balance and footing going downhill and across streams/slippery rocks as well as giving you something to dig in going uphill.


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Feb 9, 2013)

Only 3 miles, because I always have an 8yo and a small 5 year old to bring along and 1 year old to carry (he walks but not with a purpose). Trying to get all the kids conditioned toward backpacking in the future though.

Me, personally? I have no idea how far I could walk or what I could lift or anything, but it's probably not too bad. Perhaps when my youngest weans my brother and I can go on a serious hike and my husband can watch the children.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

In an Oklahoma summer? About a mile before I keel over dead, lol! I have a heart condition that doesn't do well in heat above 80 degrees or in much humidity, and Oklahoma has plenty of both. Seriously, I don't really know, haven't tested it here, but I'd probably have to do it at night and still need frequent breaks. With a heavy pack I'd need more breaks. But I could do many miles if given enough time.

In Colorado, I did great. There was a small lake I walked around almost every day that measured 8.8 miles. I could do it in just over 2 hours. I used to hike in the mountains with a backpack all day at times with no problem, but not sure how many miles it usually was. I know one trail was 13.2 miles in, all uphill. We'd hike in, camp for a day or two and then walk back out.

My legs have always been my strongest asset, but I have one leg that is sometimes gimpy from previous fractures and multiple surgeries. When it's acting up, I need a good support wrap, a walking stick and more breaks, but when it's not acting up I could probably walk for days if my legs were the only concern, lol. I've been working the past few months on my core and upper body strength so I can better handle a pretty heavy pack if necessary. I'll be 59 in a couple of weeks.


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

On my own feet, 15-20 miles tops under the best conditions. Riding my Tennessee Walker, easily 100 miles in a day if I had to.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

I walk 5 miles a day now but the terrain is flat and I dont carry anything but a water bottle...but the problem is I work 35 miles away from home...and the terrain of the back ways would be very hilly and dense forestry so Im not sure how that would go...but Ive been contemplating figuring out a way home by bike..but it would mean taking open roads which in the city I work in (Shreveport) scares the heck out of me but this has been a topic of discussion in our house recently so Im interested in the responses..


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

*How far could you walk/hike if you HAD TO?

*As far as I had to!

Now how fast is another question...

That really depends on variables.

As far as avoiding heat first light till the afternoon sun seek shelter and wait for it to cool, hike until dark and settle in. 

Walking in the darks not a good thing.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

||Downhome|| said:


> *How far could you walk/hike if you HAD TO?
> 
> *As far as I had to!
> 
> ...


Walking in the dark may be what saves you in the desert. Besides, once away from the cities the moon generally gives off enough light to see the ground pretty well around here.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I suppose it depends on local hazards. 

Some places its predators or at the least dangerous wildlife others its holes and water features.

Here its trees mostly, way way to easy to get lost in the day at night completely disorienting everything looks the same.

I also don't see so well at night.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

||Downhome|| said:


> I suppose it depends on local hazards.
> 
> Some places its predators or at the least dangerous wildlife others its holes and water features.
> 
> ...


The big thing to watch for here are old mine shafts. Day or night people have fallen in. It helps (or hurts during the day) that the light reflects off the sand.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Min 30 miles alone maybe closer to 40. I have been a walker for 45 years. I like to walk running would kill me. I walked over 4 miles carrying a typewriter that was hard.


----------



## Twobottom (Sep 29, 2013)

With a 30 lb pack I can manage 20 miles over rough mountain terrain without too much pain. It took me 8 days to do a 110 mile hike with 45lb pack a few years ago. About 5 years ago I did 26 miles up and down very steep trails with a 35 lbs pack...that was the upper limits of my endurance.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

Used to walk up to 28 mi/day behind/pushing a trimmer mower, 8 months a year. I was 30 yrs younger though!


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Hiking would be very different as the path would not be easy like where I choose to walk. Also weather would play a major role rain is not an issue or crossbow falling but ground conditions like deep snow,ice,hills, and brush.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I suppose the key sentence is "had to".

The Hebrews walked for 40 years in the desert. That's a long way! 

I suppose none of us really know how far we could walk if we truly had to. We know how far we can go _now, _and we draw conclusions from that. And when we walk a long ways now we say, "Whew, I'm tired" or "my legs hurt and I think I'll stop." But we wouldn't be saying that if it were our lives at stake, or the lives of our children.


----------



## WildPrGardens (Mar 8, 2014)

Recently I had to go into town for some parts and supplies.

Because of a load of circumstances I had to walk.
About a 12lb pack.

Two 5 mile or so hikes with a couple hours rest after each, then 2-3 miles getting parts. 

Didn't realize how out of shape I'd gotten. I hurt.

I laid over a day. Got my supplies (another 3 miles), stuffing my pack.

Headed back the 12 miles with what felt like a 75lb pack.

Took me a full 4 hrs with a 20 minute break in the shade of an overpass during the heat of the afternoon. 

Turned out I was only packing 42lbs but my legs and bum knee felt better than on the trip in.

I guess I should take into account I am 65 now and don't try to do things at the same pace I used to.

I do think with some regular hikes I can cut my time in half and not have the discomfort.

Maybe some hiking boots instead of the steel-toed Carhart pull-on work boots.

Wouldn't want to be like the first marathoner.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Today, I hiked with DH, on the beach, just under 4 miles... In 6 days, I have walked/hiked 17 miles. One thing I have discovered, is that I will need better hiking shoes. So far, no issues, so I'll just continue and ramp it up. Sunday, we are going on a 10 mile beach hike. 

Great point, Ernie, and I figure terrain, weather, having a decent pair of shoes on, and the reason for the hike would make all the difference in the world. Considering women hike 2.5 to 3mph on average, while men top out at usually 3.5mph, there is a limit to the amount of miles one can hike in a day. The most we have hiked is 23 miles in a day, but I know I could go farther (this was not easy hiking). With the right provisions, it is possible to cover a lot of territory by foot...










You can see DH on the far right... This beach is only a 15 minute drive!


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Pack everything on the horses, goats and dogs with a camelback on me and the kids. We can walk as far as we need to. My boss has a ranch north of my house and he said there are some caves at the base of the mountain. He said if we ever have to we could go there. That would give us a pretty good group as I think he and his family are planning on heading there if they had to.


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

Will there be ice cream at the finish line?


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

sdnapier said:


> Will there be ice cream at the finish line?


I am in :icecream:


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Much as I would like ice cream, my limit is only once/week... Sigh, well, I can have some tomorrow!

I just got back from hiking a total of 4 miles, so that makes 21 miles this week. Now, I know I won't have any issues going on a 10 mile beach hike. Unfortunately, I may not be able to get DH to go tomorrow.


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

One can only imagine the hike the Lewis and Clark expedition had through the mountains with only crude hand made moccasins.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

If I had to. The answer is "all the way". I don't know the answer in miles or time, but it might take a while.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

I can do 20 miles in a day carrying no weight

Packing with weight I am not sure. I do backpack 6 miles in a a day with a 45lb pack but that because of a few younger children and a out of shape dh. Will be taking 5 kids and a pony or a goat on a 12 mile round trip this week plus whatever side trips we make on the rest day.

I keep in shape by walking 4 miles in 50 minutes, 3 days a week.

Carrying an injured person that weights more than I did over rough terrain was about a mile. Adrenalin is amazing stuff!

In heat? I loose all of my energy.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

mrs whodunit said:


> I can do 20 miles in a day carrying no weight
> 
> Packing with weight I am not sure. I do backpack 6 miles in a a day with a 45lb pack but that because of a few younger children and a out of shape dh. Will be taking 5 kids and a pony or a goat on a 12 mile round trip this week plus whatever side trips we make on the rest day.
> 
> ...


 The heat affects most of us. As long as I have enough water to drink, I acclimate, so I don't get sapped as quickly. I have a lower body temperature and low blood pressure; must have something to do with this.

Excellent post! It is great you shared what you do, in order to be in shape enough to cover 20 miles in a day. It is one thing to say, "as far as I need to," but another to KNOW how far you can actually go. While I can say, the most DH and I ever hiked in one day, was 23 miles? I could also describe the hiking...it wasn't at all on flat terrain. There were switch-back trails, moderate to challenging hiking trails, and we even split off on game trails. I know we hiked 9 hours that day. Half the distance was at a leisurely pace, but we really stepped it up on the way back (losing our light due to the time we started...). I hope all your hiking will have an influence on your DH... 

I am planning on hiking the 10 mile Dungeness Spit trail this week. As I have mentioned before, beach hiking is harder hiking. Since I am conditioning to hike beaches and a variety of terrains, I am hiking on beaches, up steep roads, and also on the Olympic Discovery Trail. For variety, DH and I are planning on going to some local trailheads. 

DH wants me to start bike riding with him :teehee: He is really hard core about that, ugh, not sure I want to venture into much of that... I did agree to start riding my bike on the Olympic Discovery Trail with him. 

DH is in better shape than I am :shrug:


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

3.5 miles with 50% steep uphill hiking... 




























We just hiked down our driveway, down the road we live off of, up a DNR trail, until we reached the top... I took the one pic on the way back on a fairly level logging road part...


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice photos. What do you call those tall green things? They almost look like what we call trees down here, but I haven't seen them that big.


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

Yesterday, while still emptying out our second home, DH was moving a spam can of Mosin ammo from the house to the car and relayed it over to me saying, 'I get a kick out of folks who claim they are going to bug out and carry their cans of ammo with them'. The can must have weighed a good 25 pounds. They must be tough hombres to do that. So like mentioned I think general speed and distance would be relative to what you are carrying at the time. General hiking without a pack or with a light pack compared with hiking/bugging out with a full pack loaded to the hilt.

Makes me think that people should be re-evaluating what they are planning to carry and how far they want to go and how fast they want to get there.

I sure wouldn't want to be out there with two spam cans in my pack along with general gear and survival equipment.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I don't know distance but I know hours. If I stay nourished and hydrated I can stay on my feet a long time...at my pace. If I had to pace someone faster it might show. When people walk with me a the ranch, I find that I have to slow down and let people catch their wind. I don't have any ATV so I walk and carry things a lot. It's my YMCA membership.  I do not have extra body condition for stored energy. If I don't take it in I can drop off in a couple of hours.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

badlander said:


> Yesterday, while still emptying out our second home, DH was moving a spam can of Mosin ammo from the house to the car and relayed it over to me saying, 'I get a kick out of folks who claim they are going to bug out and carry their cans of ammo with them'. The can must have weighed a good 25 pounds. They must be tough hombres to do that. So like mentioned I think general speed and distance would be relative to what you are carrying at the time. General hiking without a pack or with a light pack compared with hiking/bugging out with a full pack loaded to the hilt.
> 
> Makes me think that people should be re-evaluating what they are planning to carry and how far they want to go and how fast they want to get there.
> 
> I sure wouldn't want to be out there with two spam cans in my pack along with general gear and survival equipment.


You have a good point.

Earlier this year we went backpacking and took the neighbor and her dd.

We also took a goat and a pony. Well the goat couldn't pack his 30+ lbs so the neighbor and I took his weight and split it between the 2 of us. Her pack came in at 60+ and mine at 45. 45 I can do its hard but I could do it. 

The most I have ever hiked in a day was 20 miles. Never had the opportunity to go further so see what I really could do.

Will get some pictures of our trip this week.


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

I've found that you can hike a long way and even in pain when you have a Marine Corps drill instructor screaming at you.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Win07_351 said:


> I've found that you can hike a long way and even in pain when you have a Marine Corps drill instructor screaming at you.


Yes. And a lot of other people whom you admire and do not want to be shamed in front of. 

Each subsequent day of hiking tends to lead to shorter and shorter distances traveled. Day one, hey, you're great, but day two you're sore. Day three you are constipated as heck and don't even get started until 10am. Day four you're exhausted and you trip over a rock and hurt your ankle. Day five you're nursing that hurt ankle ... and so forth and so on.

Hiking sucks. I hope I never have to do any of it again.

Walking is cool. I like walking. I like circular walks that take me right back to my comfortable home.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

On a good day I can walk to the kitchen and back without taking time in the kitchen to rest. On a typical day I have to take time to rest but fully grateful I can still walk. 

DH tries to walk a few times a week at the golf course but he has RA and it's very painful for him. Weather has a lot of influence on his decision too. He rarely plays golf now but does enjoy the natural outdoors on the back nine walk. He also gets his exercise going shopping several times a week. I always provide him with a wish list and he uses that to plan where he's going to shop and how far he's going to park from the store for his distance walking.

If there's a very good reason for us to suddenly leave the house then it would have to happen on wheels, car, truck, 4-wheeler, etc. And if it's a flood then we have a canoe and a small fishing boat that we could float. 

Cherish your good health.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Ernie said:


> Yes. And a lot of other people whom you admire and do not want to be shamed in front of.
> 
> Each subsequent day of hiking tends to lead to shorter and shorter distances traveled. Day one, hey, you're great, but day two you're sore. Day three you are constipated as heck and don't even get started until 10am. Day four you're exhausted and you trip over a rock and hurt your ankle. Day five you're nursing that hurt ankle ... and so forth and so on.
> 
> ...


 DH and I both enjoy hiking, as well as walking, but I'll only run to save my life or someone else's... I have never enjoyed running or jogging, and my joints are in much better shape than all the women I know who did a lot of either or both.

Today, I am taking it easy. I'll be going on a short walk in a few minutes. With all the hiking, I occasionally have to take a day off and only walk a little.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Today, I went on the Dungeness Spit Lighthouse hike, which was 10 miles. For those not familiar with beach hiking, this is easily like hiking 20 miles. That is due to the difficulty of hiking on sand/rocks. Here are a few pics:










When we arrived at the lighthouse at 5pm. the door was still open. I walked in smiling and was offered a tour, even though they close at 5pm. We enjoy our tour, then sat down to enjoy water and snacks. 










Although calm in this pic, the wind began gusting harder, and there were white caps.










The sun was shining, but it was a bit windy. Although we were fine, my DB's girlfriend and I, thought to bring water, snacks, and cells...should have also brought layers! Both of us were a bit chilled by the time we got back to my car. Fortunately, we seemed to have the same temp gauge, so we happily turned on the heater!


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

I would not get far. I'd have to tell my family 'save yourselves, leave me behind'.


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

The lighthouse and beach hike remind me of the writings of H.D. Thoreau when he hiked along the shores of Cape Cod in the mid 1800's. At that time there were only a few fisherman's houses and a few lighthouses (no hotels or tourists).


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Win07_351 said:


> The lighthouse and beach hike remind me of the writings of H.D. Thoreau when he hiked along the shores of Cape Cod in the mid 1800's. At that time there were only a few fisherman's houses and a few lighthouses (no hotels or tourists).


I hadn't thought of that, but it is really amazing this spit is 5 miles long and there is nothing but the beach and wildlife all the way to the Lighthouse. There is a Lighthouse Keeper's Cottage there for the volunteer (s) who serve as Keeper (s). Maintenance and tours are the responsibilities. Since the hike is 10 miles round trip, there isn't a steady stream of visitors. It must be very peaceful to volunteer at this one! The original Dungeness Lighthouse was originally in service in 1857, but was modified due to it being too tall. It was shortened to prevent damage to it, over time. It is one of the few that can be stayed at for a week at a time. The week's fee to stay there is $350 per adult and $195 per child; it is also required that one be a member of the New Dungeness Light Station Association (that fee is $35 per individual, $50 per family per year). While it costs $3 per family or group of four, to access the trail to the beach hike, per person, the lighthouse tour is free. Here is a pic of the Fresnel Lens that was on exhibit. This is not the original, but that one is still in existence and on display at a different lighthouse.


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

It seems somewhat sad to see the old lights being used as hotels. It would be nice to see them manned by keepers and their families again. I think Boston Light is the only one manned full time on this coast now. Everything else is automated.

Here's Thoreau's Cape Cod. The original book may be somewhat hard to find...

http://thoreau.eserver.org/capecd00.html


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

I currently jog three miles (almost) everyday as part of my fitness regimen. I also walk at least one mile as a cool-down. Although I haven't tried it lately, I have jogged as many as 8 miles at one time. I would assume that I could easily walk or hike 15-20 miles in a single day. The following day, every muscle in my lower body would be complaining and my knee would feel as though it was on fire!That second day, I would need some medication to even have a prayer at keeping the same pace...


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Not as far as I used to. I will fall down to distract zombies so others can survive.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

belladulcinea said:


> Not as far as I used to. I will fall down to distract zombies so others can survive.


 How is your aim? Someone has to dispatch them...

While I think physical fitness is very important, I also believe in alternative options for those with limitations. Any situation that warrants a fast departure? We'd be on our motorcycle, if that was an option. If bicycling is an option, no fuel...


----------

